

Show HN: Python module for http requests by tor network - adibalcan
https://github.com/adibalcan/PyTor

======
dec0dedab0de
The docs are kind of thin, what benefit does this have over using requests
with the proxy setting set to use privoxy?

~~~
adibalcan
PyTor change automatically IP address when a string marker is detected in
response to a request.

~~~
chatmasta
e.g. A Google CAPTCHA?

~~~
adibalcan
Yes, you can avoid CAPTCHA with this module

